# Where can i buy collard greens?



## Blackthrash

I know what staple diet i should be feeding to my berdie, i just dont know where to get half the stuff from?

Are collard greens a familly of greens, or a specific green? i have no idea where to find them anywhere? every single supermarket, or town market, doesnt sell anything called collard greens. Thats why i thought it might be a family of greens. if so, what greens?

I often feed my berdie cauliflower greens, amoungst other things, but was wondering if cauliflower greens were ok?

Also, where can i get mustard greens? Most things labled as a berdies mian diet, i can never seem to find.

Cheers


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Blackthrash said:


> I know what staple diet i should be feeding to my berdie, i just dont know where to get half the stuff from?
> 
> Are collard greens a familly of greens, or a specific green? i have no idea where to find them anywhere? every single supermarket, or town market, doesnt sell anything called collard greens. Thats why i thought it might be a family of greens. if so, what greens?
> 
> I often feed my berdie cauliflower greens, amoungst other things, but was wondering if cauliflower greens were ok?
> 
> Also, where can i get mustard greens? Most things labled as a berdies mian diet, i can never seem to find.
> 
> Cheers


I beleive collard greens are the same as spring greens, you can buy it in a packet called spring greens at either tescos, Asda, Morrisons, or Sainsburrys, I am not sure about cauliflower greens but I hope that helps, it is usually about £1.00 a bag


----------



## jools

If you haven't seen this already you might find it useful http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/3-bearded-dragons-food-chart.html


----------



## lee young

as above, collard greens are spring greens in the UK, Collard Greens are their US name. I sont think we really get mustard greeens over here either. Rocket is a good green, as is curly kale.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

lee young said:


> as above, collard greens are spring greens in the UK, Collard Greens are their US name. I sont think we really get mustard greeens over here either. Rocket is a good green, as is curly kale.


Kale is a calcium binder and should only be fed occasionally, not as a regular food. Rocket is good though!


----------



## HABU




----------



## Blackthrash

lee young said:


> as above, collard greens are spring greens in the UK, Collard Greens are their US name. I sont think we really get mustard greeens over here either. Rocket is a good green, as is curly kale.


Cheers man, thats really helpfull.


----------



## Blackthrash

dickvansheepcake said:


> Kale is a calcium binder and should only be fed occasionally, not as a regular food. Rocket is good though!


I use to feed him a bit of kale quite often until i realized it was a calcium binder. So have hardly used the stuff since then. Always feed him rocket though, or watercress if i cant find any rocket.


----------

